# Another piece for harpsichord



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is another one of my pieces for harpsichord:


__
https://soundcloud.com/juergen-kraus%2Fover-hill-and-dale

Comments are welcome. I would be particularly interested if you think that the sections of the piece fit together and what you think about the transitions between the sections (i. e. at 1:00, 3:00 and 4:20).


----------

